

Firesheep, a new Firefox extension, opens big Facebook privacy hole - cwan
http://www.freep.com/article/20101025/BLOG36/101025009/1437/NEWS/Gaping-Web-privacy-hole-exposed

======
byoung2
_Until Facebook, Twitter and other sites plug the privacy hole, it's best not
to use a public WiFi connection to access your personal accounts._

Was it ever a good idea to access personal accounts over a public WiFi
connection? I rarely connect to a router I don't own...instead, I either
tether using my phone (I've been doing this on Sprint since 2000) or use my
MiFi.

